# Grizzly G1023rlw



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 26, 2015)

My table saw finally arrived today, showed up around 9 this morning. Been assembling and dialing it in most of the day and evening, was kind of a pain. Showed up basically with no cardboard damage and everything was good. Was by myself for most of the day which is why it took so long. Guy from work helped me get it off the pallet. Attaching the wings was the biggest pain. One dipped down, directions said put tape as a shim. That pushed it up too high, redid it with a smaller piece of tape, still didn't work so took the tape off. Redid it a couple more times trying to get it perfect, each time I had to take the wing off, so it was daunting. Got it as good as I could, then according to the directions I had to put the rails on before the router side wing. Did that and of course it sucked putting the wing twice as heavy in without being able to hold the sides. Got it on and of course it needed to be shimmed. Took the fence rails off because it didn't need to be on before the wing unlike the directions said. One bad thing about the router wing was that it wasn't the same thickness as the rest, so using clamps to get it level wasnt going to work, pretty dumb but could be to cut down on weight. Soooooo after a few more attempts, got it on as best I could. Checked blade to miter slot alignment and it was good which was surprising. Got my router mounted, plug changed to the same as my jointer and everything is good to go. Frustrating getting it together, first time having to do it but was nice once it was all done. I took my one router off my crappy small router table, took the on off switch and epoxied magnets on it so I can still use it, tossed the old table, happy about that haha. Can't wait to use both tomorrow, too pooped tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks good Joe! Let us know how it runs for you! Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 26, 2015)

One thing that does suck is it sits about 2" shorter than my outfeed table I had for my other saw. Thought about buying the mobile base for the saw, so might not cut down it down until I see how much that makes a difference. Was nasty cleaning off all the stuff they put on it to prevent rust, luckily a putty knife and wd40 made pretty light work of it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks beefy. nice job....


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Once you make the first cut, it will all be worth it.... that router setup in the wing is cool, I have always wished I had a cast iron router table for the prescission, other tables sag over time. Will you be able to use a router lift with it?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 27, 2015)

By router lift, do you mean just adjusting the router up and down using the adjustment on the router, if so yes. It has 4 locking mechanisms under it to hold the router in place, had my wife center it while I locked it in place. Def worth the extra $50, I put a straight edge on my other router table, it was off real bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice score Joe. I have the same saw I bought used and was 6 months old. I was lucky enough to not have to assemble it but the thing sure is heavy. The router install for me was a pain in the neck trying to get it centered and at a 90. Did you get the 3hp?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> By router lift, do you mean just adjusting the router up and down using the adjustment on the router, if so yes. It has 4 locking mechanisms under it to hold the router in place, had my wife center it while I locked it in place. Def worth the extra $50, I put a straight edge on my other router table, it was off real bad.
> View attachment 86496


I was talking about one you can adjust from above the table, like Jessem's. Looks like it wouldn't work, unless you could modify it somehow, they are usually attached to a rectangular plate that drops into the top of the router table...


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Nothing like a new piece of woodworking equipment!!! But setup is a royal pain. Now your productivity will go up. Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nah doesn't have that type of lift but it's not too bad adjusting, still a lot better than my other fence. @Bean_counter yea it's the 3hp, 5hp was only like $20 more but didn't want to put new breakers in and it's not like I need a 5hp.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats Joe. Now get to cutting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2015)

Very cool, getting new equipment is always fun. Set up is important, it's a good thing that you are taking the time to get it right. You will be glad you did. Looks like it was packaged well. Nice saw!


----------

